# Popeye!!!



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

One of my fishes eyes are clowdy and poping out... So i Am pretty sure it is popeye. I took i out of qt because of the low levels but a trace... of ammonia. Now it is in my display tank... Is Popeye contagious? is tetracycline reefsafe? What should i do to save its eye?!!

PLEASE HELP!!

thanks, 
adam


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Yep pop eye, do NOT treat the main tank... do a water change on the qt and put him back... then add some melafix or another antibacterial.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

will it go away on its own? After some time?
any way to treat in main tank?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Not really a way to treat in the main tank. With good water quality he may come around... if not, he may lose the eye.


----------



## Fishnewb1 (Mar 24, 2006)

In the last week it has went down a lot and now he can see out of it and he doesnt have to go to his side to see the bottom...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

excellent!!!


----------

